
Ask HN: Fastest server log analyzer tool you use? - pezo1919
Hi!<p>We are working on a blazing fast log analyzer tool for servers written in plain C.<p>I am wondering:<p>1. what are the known solutions you are using or are aware of in the industry?<p>2. what features&#x2F;capabilities are a must have?<p>3. what features&#x2F;capabilities are you missing and would like to see?
======
pezo1919
OP here: we are focusing on aggregations/calculations, search query to find
matching logs.

------
divby0
what do you mean specifically by log analyzer as this is a broad term. Parse
the logs? Index the logs & do some aggregations/calculations? Do a search
query to find matching logs?

~~~
pezo1919
Good question: we are focusing on these: aggregations/calculations, search
query to find matching logs.

~~~
divby0
Just curious why do you want it to implement it from scratch? Have you looked
into this
[https://github.com/valeriansaliou/sonic](https://github.com/valeriansaliou/sonic)
if it helps?

------
crazypython
Sorry to hijack the thread, but why did you choose C instead of D? You can
adapt your C program into D using a few find-and-replace searches, and you can
#include arbitrary C headers (even Linux kernel headers) using DPP.

~~~
pezo1919
Technology familiarity. We know C and we are totally satisfied, we don't know
D at all. :)

